# planet HVT754 and possible Blade vht100



## curtis1993 (Dec 5, 2011)

I have listed a mint planet HVT 754 on ebay. I also have a blade vht100 Im thinking of listing if there is enough intrest.

seller curtis1993

http://www.ebay.com/itm/200717306183?ssPageName=STRK:MESELX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1555.l2649


----------

